# Girls win all 5 top prizes in The National STEM Competition



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.

Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.

For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition




people will always wonder if the judges were feminists and its all a fraud,,,


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding... 

That’s what I see in the photo.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

Right Wing anti science agenda on display.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Right Wing anti science agenda on display.



No. Right Wing anti-female agenda. At least from me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Right Wing anti science agenda on display.
> ...


What has their appearance got to do with their ability ?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...


Why would people wonder that?   Did they ever wonder when all judges were male and all who won were males?


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> 
> That’s what I see in the photo.


Post a picture of yourself.   I'm sure you are quite beautiful.


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Because people like you value identity politics over objective merit.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> What has their appearance got to do with their ability ?



It has to do with what the proper roles of each gender are and what people SHOULD be doing rather than what they CAN do.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...



No need to wonder.  YOu can find the criteria and settle it.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> 
> That’s what I see in the photo.



5 girls who do not subscribe to your antiquated views.

Every woman I know who is involved in advanced science careers are married.   That includes 3 who work at the CDC.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > What has their appearance got to do with their ability ?
> ...



So these brilliant young ladies should forego their gifts in favor of being someone's housewife?   

Glad I taught my daughters better than that.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> 5 girls who do not subscribe to your antiquated views.
> 
> Every woman I know who is involved in advanced science careers are married.   That includes 3 who work at the CDC.



5 girls in the express lane of the Highway to Hell. 

There must be more pussy-whipped, sissy-bois out there than I thought. That’s incredibly unfortunate for the future of this country.


----------



## ph3iron (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition



Our old white trumpanzees here don't even know what STEM means


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> So these brilliant young ladies should forego their gifts in favor of being someone's housewife?



Let’s see their Thanksgiving feast skills before we call them brilliant... and YES they should be working on home-making skills rather than scientific experiments.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 5 girls who do not subscribe to your antiquated views.
> ...



If you believe in God, then you believe these girls were given their gifts by God.   To waste them as a housewife is what will send you to Hell.

My son is a genius and an aerospace engineer.    He told me once, when he was younger, that he hated the girls who downplayed their intellect.   Why would he want to spend his life with someone who was not his intellectual equal?

As for being pussy-whipped, the beatings are great!!    You should try it!


----------



## OldLady (Jan 8, 2020)

GreenAndBlue 
Read it and weep, buddy.

Top 5 STEM winners---ALL girls.
What was that about females not having enough logic and intelligence, again?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > So these brilliant young ladies should forego their gifts in favor of being someone's housewife?
> ...



My son, the one I mentioned before, has hosted our Thanksgiving feasts several times.   He is an absolutely awesome cook.   His turkey is perfect.   And his ham is a culinary delight, and he doesn't eat ham.  

Anyone can learn to cook and clean.   But not everyone has the drive, creativity, and intellect to do what these girls are doing.    It would be criminal to forego the advances just to preserve an outdated system.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> GreenAndBlue
> Read it and weep, buddy.
> 
> Top 5 STEM winners---ALL girls.
> What was that about females not having enough logic and intelligence, again?



I forgot about that dolt.   Yeah, this pretty well shoots his ideas down.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> If you believe in God, then you believe these girls were given their gifts by God.   To waste them as a housewife is what will send you to Hell.
> 
> My son is a genius and an aerospace engineer.    He told me once, when he was younger, that he hated the girls who downplayed their intellect.   Why would he want to spend his life with someone who was not his intellectual equal?



I believe in the Divine, but not in the Abrahamic God. 

Equality does not necessarily mean being the same. A housewife is no less valuable than her Breadwinner husband. They simply have different roles and purposes in life. To suggest a housewife is stupid because she chose that path is rather insulting..


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition





It’s “STEAM” now.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe in God, then you believe these girls were given their gifts by God.   To waste them as a housewife is what will send you to Hell.
> ...



I did not suggest that she was stupid.    I suggested that she was wasting her talents.

I also am glad that Marie Curie, Jane Goodall, Hedy Lamarr, Maria Goeppert Mayer, Sara Seager, Rosalind Franklin, and Gertrude Elion did not ignore their gifts.  There are 3 Nobel Prize laureates in the group I listed.  And 6 of those 7 women were married.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Right Wing anti science agenda on display.


And more males that will end up picking up weapons.  The human species. The male brain is larger. The abilities are better for a higher percentage. We keep spending massive amounts of money to do this. Asia is approaching us now.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Right Wing anti science agenda on display.
> ...


Why do clever women threaten you?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe in God, then you believe these girls were given their gifts by God.   To waste them as a housewife is what will send you to Hell.
> ...


You are correct.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


No...people like me value science.   It's interesting how it is YOU supporting identity politics as long as it is an advantage for males.....


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It's funny how frightened they are by girls who are doing well in STEM.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I did not suggest that she was stupid.    I suggested that she was wasting her talents.
> 
> I also am glad that Marie Curie, Jane Goodall, Hedy Lamarr, Maria Goeppert Mayer, Sara Seager, Rosalind Franklin, and Gertrude Elion did not ignore their gifts.  There are 3 Nobel Prize laureates in the group I listed.  And 6 of those 7 women were married.



I see no greater use of a woman’s talents and gifts than in making a home for and supporting her Husband and family. 

I’m not greatly impressed. Then again I find many of our scientific “advances” lead to a less Moral and Proper Society, so I’m not always so excited by them. I’ve already discussed what I think of any male who would marry such a woman.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


Hard to believe

When I graduated in Engineering in the 70s, there were five girls in a graduating class of 120


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




now thats just stupid,,,


----------



## bodecea (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


Maybe to an INCEL misogynist.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I dont think winterborn is all that,,,


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


You never put your life on the line. Women do not threaten me. What is....is. This can not end well. We live off of quotas and favoring groups now. We are weakening ourselves. I am not into denying others. And I have not screwed with others. I know people who have. Much of what we purchase is from Asia. The tech products and so much more. This is not a game. Most of our military projects now take much longer to get into production as one example. Our standards have been lowered and we made everything a crime as to arrest people.  Perhaps all the women will put their money together and open up new manufacturing plants producing tech products...from cars to everything else we get from Asia. As it is now....we are the parasite on the symbiotic relationship with more and more people collecting checks and benefits from government and other sources while our good jobs are carted away. We have no foundation. We used to. Being a first world nation can be tenuous. You live in a nation that was the world superpower for centuries. Its growth slowed massively in the 19th century while the United States mushroomed. By the 20th century Britain was not at the top of the heap. Britain was a 1st generation industrial power. The United States was second generation. Asia is third generation. That is they produce things fast, with quality and quantity. And they do it cheaply. We keep playing games. To make people happy. I came to the conclusion there are people better then me a long tie ago. I don't care. However I do care when the best of the potential best are relegated or not even educated to the dustbin.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Teaching my daughters they are capable beyond birthing and raising children is stupid?

I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



I don't think I am all that.    But I am a GREAT Dad.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




I never said different,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




I think thats for your children to decide not you,,,


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 8, 2020)

bodecea said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Being male, does not mean you are not feminists.    We know for a fact that pop culture is influencing decision making.  


Google Finds It’s Underpaying Many Men as It Addresses Wage Equity

When Google conducted a study recently to determine whether the company was underpaying women and members of minority groups, it found, to the surprise of just about everyone, that men were paid less money than women for doing similar work.​
So we already know for a fact, that pop culture has influenced people in decision making positions.

Therefore, it is not hard to conclude that possibly those same biases could easily have influenced the judges to favor these girls, based on intersectionality, rather than merit.

This is the world you created for yourself, where everyone questions if you earned it, or were deemed to 'deserve' it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


Now connect this whine to 5 girls doing better than boys.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...



To a point, yes.

I also think having adult children who are intelligent, honest, confident, and productive members of society, with solid values speaks to my parenting.

But they have also told me I did a great job.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 8, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Again.....I kept purchasing American made products after many others stopped. I am preoud of my foreign made vehicles. Never again with American cars. The sad thing is that the truck industry is the moneymaker or they would be out of business. And many of the trucks are purchased by deplorables. We only need one auto company anyway. And that is in case we have a long war to make war vehicles. Unless we blow ourselves up. The connection is we have been doing this for a half century. And we are falling behind the tech production but way ahead in using it when offered. Much of it made by Asia. I am wondering when they will get into the large passenger plane business. With Boeing slowly faltering and  Airbus stagnating a bit, the time is ripe. You must live in Oz. Somewhere over the Rainbow will be destroyed with just a couple of nukes.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


And these girls are responsible because................................


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Do you think there's something wrong with being a housewife?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Woman are doing way better then men that’s the issue.. American men are struggling so instead of spending money on woman’s issues or immigrants or gays..  let’s find out why American men aren’t doing well.. 

I’m glad democrats can admit woman are doing great.. can we stop wasting money on woman’s issues now?


----------



## Votto (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


Let me guess, they were all trannies.

I'm sure they set track records as well for girls.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 8, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


This is...not coherent.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 8, 2020)

Of course some whiny loser would take this topic s as an opportunity to play the victim. Certainly no kind of real man.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Not at 


Unkotare said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Not at all.   If it is their choice.  I think everyone gets the choice.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Woman are doing way better then men that’s the issue.. American men are struggling so instead of spending money on woman’s issues or immigrants or gays..  let’s find out why American men aren’t doing well..
> 
> I’m glad democrats can admit woman are doing great.. can we stop wasting money on woman’s issues now?



Sure!   We can stop worrying about getting girls interested in careers in STEM.

But there are a few more issues that should be addressed.    1 in 4 women assaulted in the life?   That sounds like an issue we could address.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

OldLady said:


> GreenAndBlue
> Read it and weep, buddy.
> 
> Top 5 STEM winners---ALL girls.
> What was that about females not having enough logic and intelligence, again?



The sat math test proves the difference in logic between men and women 

And at the highest level nearly all men 

ADD to that the emotional issue and that’s the reason women votes for their very worst nightmare the Muslims to come into a nation 

Women have low logjc emotional makes them easy to fool

They vote for their worst nightmare !!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue
> ...



Wrong dead wrong 

Another test for logic is the age voting pattern 

Each year after 18 the voter becomes more conservative because each year brings more learning 

That then proves conservatism is better than liberalism 

And women votes more for liberalism proving they are too unwise to vote properly


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...


A total fraud


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

The top IQ expert is professor Lyn of Great Britain 

He says on average men are 5 IQ points higher than females 

But here is the biggie 

Men are on the EXTREMES and women are all bunched in the middle

More men are morons than women on the lower extreme and more men are genius than women on the higher extreme but still on average 5 IQ points higher than females 

As the level rises more and more men and less and less women ..

The sat math test scores shows this same pattern 

Now the iq is part memory intellect and logic intellect 

Men have much more of the more valuable intellect .. logic ability which is figuring out good and bad success or failure and memory is remembering like a parrot 

Next is putting emotions with that lower logic which then makes the women easier to fool and they get fooled into electing crooks 

Wake the heck up 

China has stopped their unwise from making decisions and their GDP scores are soaring 

Liberal Europe with the women electing  the crooks has brought in their worst nightmare the Muslims and so low of gdp scores that they are dying 

Women’s voting will soon be stopped world wide because their voting ejects crooks and stops progress


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

Wake the Heck up idiots !!!

//////

*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women*
*Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.

///////

Remember a person can have a high iq but be low in the most valuable part ... logic 

Memory intellect was given better to women in order to remember what the logic man figures out

That memory is nothing more than parrot type intellect 

It’s logic that must be obeyed by the one with the better memory 

White males has the highest logic intellect of all ... that’s the inventive ability that also wins all the wars


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 9, 2020)

The data is everywhere


WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


I think that is excellent, good for them. I do find it odd there wasn't at least one boy in the top 5, just as I would find it odd if boys took all the top 5 spots. The world being as it is, I hope there wasn't judging bias.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

MarathonMike said:


> The data is everywhere
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> ...



The sat math test tells you the truth


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

This is the real expert and  from many different real tests 

/////

*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women*
*Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.

////

This same pattern is also in the sat math test scores 

If there is a high logic ability test for voting 

Nearly all men would be the result

China already knows this and it was western democracies women that made Rhodesia. And South Africa to fall because of wise flight when the unwise got to vote there 

Women has voted in the great harm of liberalism that destroys nations


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Woman are doing way better then men that’s the issue.. American men are struggling so instead of spending money on woman’s issues or immigrants or gays..  let’s find out why American men aren’t doing well..
> ...


Abuse standards are from early 1970's laws. Its time to come up with new ones. Women are much more violent today in assaults. And what you typed has to be proven.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I have family members who are women. I have nothing to grind. What I do have to say is that for some to be uplifted others have to be downsized. We have millions and millions and millions of males of all cultures living not well and not very educated. That is dangerous. Stats across our nation are that women are now over 60% of people in colleges. I know these 5 girls. But it means that through quotas another 100 will be hired that are not of the ability of these 5 girls. Anyway I love when someone picks up an AK or an AR 15 and blows some people away. These are warnings. And they will turn on you just like the Iranian Ayatollahs you love over those deplorables who ironically defend you. First world retardation is what you are. Its like you never paid attention to all of the wars and violence of human history with killings of people in various groups who get the blame by despots. So if these young ladies are truly qualified and get their positions in life on merit and not by quotas, more power to them. But not that is not the way of the western world now.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...


.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok, how about 1 in 10?   A huge improvement and still an issue to be addressed.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Woman are doing way better then men that’s the issue.. American men are struggling so instead of spending money on woman’s issues or immigrants or gays..  let’s find out why American men aren’t doing well..
> ...


Stay home


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Don’t date black boys


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Not at all.   If it is their choice.  I think everyone gets the choice.



So I should have chosen to be a firefighter, police officer, or join the army when I graduated from high school even though I had disqualifying physical factors for all three of those professions? 

Women are not designed for these things any more than Men are designed to birth and raise children. To continue allowing people of both genders to ignore basic physical and mental limitations because they WANT something is sheer insanity.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Women votes for the party that brings in their very worst nightmare the Muslims !!

That tells you the problem


Women too unwise to vote properly at least most of them


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all.   If it is their choice.  I think everyone gets the choice.
> ...



Yep that proves low logic ability


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Wake the Heck up idiots !!!
> 
> //////
> 
> ...



This fact of life that the memory intellect woman was given the better memory to remember the mans better logic of figuring out good from bad

That is universal law in most cases but not in all because different types are made for other purposes

The Christian Bible knee this law and gave the order to the one with the memory intellect to obey the one with the higher logic ability the man ... the wise of the world flicked to Christianity and made the most progress of all peoples because they went more with universal laws that the Bible somehow knew

And white male Protestants have won all the wars because they followed universal laws the best


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Letting a nation lose the logic of white males will destroy the nation !!


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


Reminds me of my baby sister who won so many science awards. She died last year and it just hurts.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Logic ability cannot be learned 

It is inbred 

Women usually don’t have it and why they get fooled so easy and votes for the crooks in the democrat party 

The women’s vote will soon be taken away after men have woke up and have had enough seeing the fall of a nation


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Brains  cannot be made or increased or changed 

They are inbred 

The only way to increase intelligence is to do what Thomas Jefferson did ... In pregnant the women with the higher logic ability white genetics 

Jefferson gave his slaves the best help they could ever get


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Nah, how about we take these "men" who think its cool to assault a woman and put them under the jail.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



So only black boys assault women?     LOL!     No excuse for ignorance on your part.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all.   If it is their choice.  I think everyone gets the choice.
> ...



If there was something disqualifying you, you were obviously not fit for those jobs.

The only disqualifying factors for these women is your ignorance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...



I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> 
> That’s what I see in the photo.



Funny and Agree!! x 2
Jitss617
Muhammed

Funny x 1
Jarlaxle



That isn't true, since some men aren't so fragile as to be incapable of dealing with women smarter than they themselves are.

But even if it were true, none of them would debase herself so much as to have so much as a second look at you.  Any of you.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkle Jojo is going to congratulate them


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Logic ability cannot be learned
> 
> It is inbred
> 
> ...



The women's vote will not be taken away.

There are not enough votes for the constitutional amendment, and women outnumber men.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I live in Boston where woman are dressed like men, and want equal treatment.. well want to fuck with my western values good get your ass beat


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> The only disqualifying factors for these women is your ignorance.



Their gender disqualified them. It would have a thousand years ago, a hundred years ago, fifty years ago, and even probably 20 years ago. To think thst anything has changed which suddenly makes them qualified is outrageously ignorant. 

Thsts why I refuse to deal with women in many professions. I’ll choose to die before I’m worked on by a female surgeon, for example.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> But even if it were true, none of them would debase herself so much as to have so much as a second look at you.  Any of you.



My wife would probably tend to disagree with you on that. Especially since she’s the one who approached me when we met.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Beating women is not a western value.  It is cowardice of the lowest form.

Hopefully any women you beat have male friends or family that will show you the error of your ways.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Neither is dressing like a man demanding to be treated like a man.. I oBlige


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How someone dresses is not justification for violence.  Neither is demanding equality.

But you keep "obliging".   Some brother, father, or male friend will, hopefully, educate you.   Or the justice system will.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Only an ignorant fool would deny that young black males rape at a highly disproportional rate.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Beating women is not a western value.  It is cowardice of the lowest form.



I believe he’s referring to the ideal we wrongly call Chivalry (it’s actually Courtly Behaviour) and its admonition that Ladies should not be struck under any circumstances. 

The problem is that these biological females want to have their cake and eat it too. They claim to want equality and a level playing field, until it no longer benefits them. Then they want to revert to medieval traditions they otherwise find barbaric. If they wish to invoke the protections of Chivalry/Courtly Behaviour, then they need to act like a Lady, not a Man.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Beating women is not a western value.  It is cowardice of the lowest form.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And only a fool would suggest that only black men assault women.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Beating women is not a western value.  It is cowardice of the lowest form.
> ...



No, not at all.   If a woman attacks you, feel free to defend yourself.

But if a woman refuses to do as she is told, says things you do not like, or acts like she is just as good as you, you don't get to physically assault her.   Period.

I am sorry if an independent woman threatens your manhood.   That is your issue, not hers.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You don’t understand The whole “ you wanna be a man? Well I’ll
Treat you like one” my culture has be devastated in my city by these trannys.. I’m no robot, I’m pissed and if they want to get in my face and fight me why should I back down?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Logic ability cannot be learned
> ...



Wrong dead wrong 

You don’t know universal law

If the majority of the men are against the majority of the women.  Their voting will be taken away but a logic test will come so a few women will be voting 

The progress of a nation depends on this 

The low gdp scores comes from unwise women voters voting in crooks

It’s coming just like all thru history 

Learn History !!!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like few people here can read or understand ——-really foolish losers

////

*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women
Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.

//////


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



Do you have a lot of women "get in your face"?    Try a little self control and respond with words, like they are using on you.

If they physically attack you, you are free to defend yourself.

What situations, besides being physically attacked, do you consider justified in hitting a woman?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



How about you learn about the US Constitution.    It was amended to give women the vote.   It will take another amendment to take the vote away.   There are more women in the US than there are men.   The amendment would fail to pass.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m a outspoken American man with values, of you are a tranny I ask why are you dressed like a man.. it’s free speech


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Looks like few people here can read or understand ——-really foolish losers
> 
> ////
> 
> ...



And if you think requiring an IQ of 125 or greater in order to vote would pass in a constitutional amendment, you need to stop doing whatever drugs you are enjoying.

Requiring an IQ of 125 would be laughably impossible.    An IQ of 125 or higher means you are the 95th percentile.    So only 5% of the population has an IQ that high.  If you think any politician wants to run the risk of alienating 95% of the population, you haven't been paying attention.

It will not happen.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, so you have the right to free speech, but she doesn't?    If she responds to your question with "Because I feel like wearing what I want to wear", are you going to physically assault her?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No but he doesn’t allow me to move that’s another ball game


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> But if a woman refuses to do as she is told, says things you do not like, or acts like she is just as good as you, you don't get to physically assault her.   Period.



My wife knew exactly who and what she was getting when she got involved with me. In fact the concepts of domestic discipline that I believe in correspond Directly with what she believed even before she met me. If anything, gets were more severe then mine.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I asked once before, what situations do you feel justified in laying hands on a woman if she does not touch you first? 

Just answer the question, for a change.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And of course nobody has ever suggested that in the first place, idiot. The undeniable fact of the matter is that they rape and murder women at a highly disproportional rate.

Are you too stupid to comprehend that fact?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But if a woman refuses to do as she is told, says things you do not like, or acts like she is just as good as you, you don't get to physically assault her.   Period.
> ...



If she willingly enters into that relationship, so be it.   But if she does not willingly enter such a relationship, and you lay hands on her, you go to jail or face the wrath of men who are related to her or friends of hers.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Logic ability cannot be learned
> ...


Our nation is being carved like a piece of meat by the massive social programs we keep enacting.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



In the case of your sister, and again my sympathy for your loss, should she have been denied her studies simply because of her gender?   Or assaulted simply because of her gender?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



Creating programs that encourage a portion of the population to study useful topics is worthwhile.    I don't consider it carving our nation to encourage girls to study STEM topics.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Depends on the situation is a car coming? Is she reaching for a knife?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


That's not true. There are a lot of men who do not report abuses. There are many women who do not from other women also. Biden was part of the early 1970's abuse legislation. It needs to change to modern realities. Many women know they have been snookered by extreme feminism and are nasty today beyond civility. Long live the quota......long live the republic....bwhahhaaaa!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Ok, let me rephrase it since arguing semantics seems to be your only defense.

Other than a woman threatening you with physical violence or other than laying hands on her to save her, what situations to you feel justified in putting your hands on her?

Or, if you prefer, other than her threatening physical violence, what situation justifies you hitting a woman?


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


This is not Iran.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



If a crime is not reported in cannot be addressed.

I don't care whether it is male or female, if someone is assaulted they should report it and the perpetrator dealt with by the justice system.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



No, it is not.

But if you read many of the comments in this thread you will see more than a few man admire Iran's ways of dealing with women.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


More than a few?

There is maybe two or three hardcore socialist MGTOW incel fags.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Ok.   And those MGTOW incel fags are who I am arguing with.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> If she willingly enters into that relationship, so be it.   But if she does not willingly enter such a relationship, and you lay hands on her, you go to jail or face the wrath of men who are related to her or friends of hers.



Not only did she willingly enter into such a relationship and maintains such; she was probably a greater proponent of it than even I was/am. 

I don’t deal with women other than my wife socially;  so the chances of me needing to strike one other than in self defense are incredibly low.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Admittedly I haven't read the entire thread, but I can guess the usual suspects. danielpelos, GreenAndBlue and maybe their socks.

They are both very disturbed and dangerous sociopaths. LWNJ danielpelos has even confessed to being a rapist in a different thread. And yes I contacted the proper authorities after he made that online confession.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You man a woman who refuses to accept she is a female and has disrespected western values?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What?    Your grasp of the English language is pitiful.

And what exactly does refusing to accept she is female mean?   I think most women accept it just fine.  Even the ones wearing pants.

And what western values are you talking about?    According to you, beating a woman is a western value.   She should accept that?   No.   And I pity the man who tries beating my daughters.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


There are many men who remain macho like in their thinking. Abuse is abuse. I remember the college rape accusations. Colleges are over 60% female now. So you have to subtract lesbians., gay men, Prog white males, African American males, Any Islamic males,  And that leaves non Prog white males as the rapists. The last  couple of years this agenda has been silenced a bit.  As lies of the Progs never end but the destruction of the individual marches on. About the issue of abuse. I happened to listen to a radio show while driving called the Florida Roundhouse or something.. I heard several minutes of it and the guest was talking about abuse.  It needs to be updated from the early 1970's law.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are you talking about woman that refuse to accept they days they were born female?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



I have no problem updating the numbers or the legal aspects.   But it still boils down to, if you beat a woman who was not attacking you, you face consequences.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



What does that even mean.  You'll have to give examples of a woman refusing to "...accept they days they were born female".


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...



I also think proven false accusations of assault or rape should be punished.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Seriously.. you don’t know what that means? Lol you need to get out more


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you just need to explain exactly what you mean.  We are discussing what youthink is justification for beating a woman.

Mainly because of your comment "I live in Boston where woman are dressed like men, and want equal treatment.. well want to fuck with my western values good get your ass beat".

Under what circumstances, besides physically threatening you, do you think you are justified in beating a woman?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Again if some one refuses to identify as a woman and can sue me in some states for calling her a female why shouldn’t I treat them according to how they identify?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Just answer the question instead of dancing around it like a coward.

You said if a woman "want to fuck with my western values" she gets a beating.

How does she mess with your western values?     By not doing what she is told?   By wearing pants?   What?    I am happy to have a discussion with you, if you will simply state what you mean instead of being intentionally obtuse.

Come on, junior, say what you mean.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Answer my question I will answer yours


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> No, you just need to explain exactly what you mean.  We are discussing what you think is justification for beating a woman.



How is it, with these misgynistic sociopaths, a thread on "Girls win all 5 top prizes in The National STEM Competition" devolves into a shouting match about beating women?

This should be a celebration of these admirable girls' achievements, and the deplorable pissants won't suffer that seemingly unbearable indignity.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you have been dancing around the question I asked.    Answer it and I will see about answering yours.    So far all you have said is "Waht if she is pulling s knife?" or "What if she sues me for using the wrong pronoun?".      Just skip the bullshit and answer the question.

What can a woman do, besides attacking you or threatening you physically, that will earn her a beating?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, you just need to explain exactly what you mean.  We are discussing what you think is justification for beating a woman.
> ...



I was hoping it would be.   However, threats against women in general should be answered.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Who are you talking about? I specified who i was.. what don’t you understand?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> 
> That’s what I see in the photo.




Judging people based on their looks?


You, of all people...….


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I am a female!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I remember being told in the early 60s by my mother that I shouldn't beat boys so much in games (sports) and in school, let them win because they don't like it when girls beat them......which happened a lot.   I guess we can blame a culture that coddled boys so much they grew up to be spoiled whiny men.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > 22lcidw said:
> ...


I think she was trying to be nice to you


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I agree threads against women should be answered.  These are not threads against women, however.  It's just feeble geezers fantasizing about powerfully reasserting themselves as dominators.  With an emphasis on "fantasizing", while also derailing your thread, and riling "liberals" up.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I want you to tell me what, besides physically threatening you, jsutifies you beating a woman.

You said if she fucks with your western values she gets a beating.   What "western values" do you hold that she can fuck with and get a beating?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition




I graduated high school in the very early seventies, and there were at least 50% girls in my Calculus, Physics and Chemistry classes. 

Nobody thought anything of it.  Well, at least nobody smart enough to be in the classes, anyway.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Brains  cannot be made or increased or changed
> 
> They are inbred
> 
> ...


Talk about inbred......


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



I think she was not addressing me at all.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Could it be that when he says "western values", he's talking the western part of Iran or Saudi Arabia?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Olde Europe said:
> ...



I agree it is fantasy for most.    And I prefer to challenge them on it.    But, as you can see, none seem to have the courage to actually say anything.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Judging people based on their looks?
> 
> You, of all people...….



Actually the “look” it was based on is their gender rather than their appearance.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I suppose that could be.   It would seem to fit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Brains  cannot be made or increased or changed
> 
> They are inbred
> 
> ...




 The term you are looing for is "impregnate", child.

 ….speaking of the inability to increase brain matter...…….


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You know what it means


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Dogmaphobe said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Is that where you live


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, I do not.    I cannot think of a single way a woman can threaten my values that would warrant a beating other than physically threatening me.

If she wears men's clothes, that is no threat to my values at all.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Dogmaphobe isn't talking about beating women for threatening his values.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


How would I know if it’s a woman if it’s just like a man


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And why would you beat her, whether she looks like a man or a woman?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Depends on the situation.. I’m in the inner city if your not tough you get taken advantage of.. gotta know how to fight


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And you are one of those who takes advantage of those who appear weaker?

You keep dancing.   You were the one who said "I live in Boston where woman are dressed like men, and want equal treatment.. well want to fuck with my western values good get your ass beat".

And I have asked over and over what "western values" do you mean that you would give someone a beating for?

And so far, you have been too much of a coward to answer.    Just answer the question.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’ve told you how and why.. what don’t you get?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you have not.

I have asked, repeatedly, how a woman can fuck with your western values.  You refuse to answer other than that nonsense about confusing her for a man.  Which answers nothing.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I answered your question,, re read on who and why I would do so


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, you have not.    You talked about living in the inner city where scavengers prey on the weak.   If that is you, you should be dealt with accordingly.

But you have no explained what "western values" a woman fucks with by dressing like a man.    How she dresses is not up to you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I said scavengers? Huh you’re trying to put words in my mouth I answered your question I told you what I would do in a situation where a man attacks me


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



YOu said you have to be tough or people would take advantage of you.  I paraphrased "scavenger".   If you only prey on those who look weak, the description stands.

I also asked if you were one of those who preys on those who look weak.    And, surprise!   You didn't answer.

And you never answered what you would do if the woman in question didn't attack you.   Other than attacking you, why would you beat her?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> So these brilliant young ladies should forego their gifts in favor of being someone's housewife?



These broads should gift me a beer and sammich.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


First off I could get sued and put in jail for Miss Gendering somebody. So if somebody approaches me and wants to fight it looks like a man I’m gonna treat it like a man


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



How many times have I said "besides physically threatening you"??

You said if a woman fucks with your western values she gets a beating.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I said if it’s a woman dressed like a man and I didn’t know well to bad


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, so how she dresses is what fucks with your "western values"??    

Not physically threatening you.    Are you in a habit of beating someone up that you don't know?  Without them threatening you physically?


----------



## aaronleland (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm happy for these chicks. It's very impressive. Overcoming having a much smaller brain than a man to win all five top prizes?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


No idea what you’re talking about


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Of course not.   You make a statement, trying to sound like a badass, and then spend post after post after post running away from what you said.

Typical.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Do you know that 50% of the millennial males will never marry? Many males will never defend a woman in today's climate. Men that were proud from one side to other side of this nation now protect what is close to them. Just a few major differences between now and fifty years ago. Big ones.


----------



## james bond (Jan 9, 2020)

This is awesome and nice article.  Brings a tear to my eye because I have a daughter in college now and interested in science.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 9, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Do you know that 50% of the millennial males will never marry? Many males will never defend a woman in today's climate. Men that were proud from one side to other side of this nation now protect what is close to them. Just a few major differences between now and fifty years ago. Big ones.



Yep. They’ve smartened up. No sense in marrying one who brings nothing unique to the table. Laundry and Cleaning services are readily available and home food delivery is now relatively cheap from almost every restaurant out there these days. No real reason to marry, unless you find an old fashioned one. It took me 25 years to find one.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


Affirmative Action.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

OldLady said:


> GreenAndBlue
> Read it and weep, buddy.
> 
> Top 5 STEM winners---ALL girls.
> What was that about females not having enough logic and intelligence, again?


It's the result of discrimination against boys.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...


I certainly do.  Since the winners are determined by judges using purely subjective criteria, it's obviously all fraud.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> It's the result of discrimination against boys.


And you base this on...what, other than your own insecurity?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Since the winners are determined by judges using purely subjective criteria, it's obviously all fraud


That doesn't follow. You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Nah...just get a few women together and take him out.   Wouldn't surprise me if it's already happened a few times....he sounds like a classic INCEL that loses out to women....................a lot.


----------



## DOTR (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition




  Just an anomaly At least thats the way its being reported. "Sooooooooo amazing"


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the result of discrimination against boys.
> ...


I base it on the endemic discrimination against boys in our public schools.  This is well documented.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Since the winners are determined by judges using purely subjective criteria, it's obviously all fraud
> ...


It doesn't follow from what?  A syllogism requires at least one premise before the conclusion, moron.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 9, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


The number one reason for death in pregnant women is MURDER, by their SO.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ok Mary time to clean the kitchen haha


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


If someone in the inner city loves his mom, may be in a gang or may not and does not care at all about women except for sex and what they represent is that abuse? Single mom pregnancies abound  and not many couples.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

james bond said:


> This is awesome and nice article.  Brings a tear to my eye because I have a daughter in college now and interested in science.



That is excellent!!    Congrats!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If you are ever in Atlanta let me know.   I have a few female friends who like a subby boy to clean their kitchen.   Slap a collar on you and make you jump.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I was just down there for a Dynamite time


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Mother nature shows up when you least expect it at times in history. The balances are restored or reset as times change. Humans blow their opportunities when achieved. All the time. Maybe this time it will be different.  In worse times no one will listen to others unless there is something in it for them. No forced laws by decree of extremism will be listened to. Life and death with a minimum of lawyers changes the landscape and a cheaper price of life sets a new table as the tribes split up into enclaves. Parts of this world show you how easily we can become them.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I'm sure.   In your untraceable stealth jet?    lol    You just wanted to come down and see if you could get your ass-whipped?   You didn't stay long.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I took care of business


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Must have been boring business.  I saw nothing on the news and heard nothing on the grapevine that sounded exciting.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Time will see.. hehe


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Woman are doing way better then men that’s the issue.. American men are struggling so instead of spending money on woman’s issues or immigrants or gays..  let’s find out why American men aren’t doing well..
> ...



Are you saying there is absolute truth, and morals are important?   Because there are a ton of Christian Conservatives that agree.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Wake the Heck up idiots !!!
> 
> //////
> 
> ...



I don't care about IQ tests.
Men need to start using their minds, whether high or low IQ, and doing something productive instead of standing out in the street with a sign saying 'money for the homeless'.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He might like it too much.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



You went nowhere and did nothing, shit-talking troll. You stayed right there in your little basement as always, douche.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Just an anomaly At least thats the way its being reported. "Sooooooooo amazing"


It is pretty cool. About 15 years ago, a large project was undertaken to get more females into STEM studies and fields. And it worked.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I perfer a submissive 18 year old high school girl to call me daddy hah


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, that's made up horseshit, and completely irrelevant to this anyway.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> It doesn't follow from what? A syllogism requires at least one premise before the conclusion, moron.


Actually dumbass, it was a syllogism.

Your implied conditional statement (your dubious premise) is, "If subjective..., then ... all fraud"

You then, in your typically truncated intellectual fashion, and in broken English, asserted the truth of the hypothesis, then stated conclusion of your syllogism as "therefore, fraud".

Do yourself a favor, and don't ever try to argue with educated people about logic.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Rejecting facts is what TDS morons do when they conflict with the leftwing agenda.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And the tantrum begins....


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't follow from what? A syllogism requires at least one premise before the conclusion, moron.
> ...



That is so incoherent that I don't know where to start untangling it.

I was discussing your syllogism, moron, not mine.  You posted a conclusion, but no premise.  You said "that doesn't follow," and then failed to explain what "that" is.  You can't even follow your own argument.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Thanks for notifying us so we can insert our ear plugs.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> I was discussing your syllogism, moron, not mine.


No dummy, you weren't. I said "that does not follow", in clear reference to your comments, which I quoted. You must be drunk.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Yeah, that's why all the skin is rubbed off your hand, loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Huh


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I was discussing your syllogism, moron, not mine.
> ...


It doesn't follow from what, you fucking dumbass?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Or a woman with a CCW and a Browning Hi-Power.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


Are you on some sort of bathtub hallucinogenics?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> It doesn't follow from what


You whiny moron, I have to spoonfeed your own sentence back to you?


It does not follow that subjective judging means it is fraud. That was your mind numbingly stupid outburst.


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> people will always wonder if the judges were feminists and its all a fraud,,,



Your VCR is still blinking 12:01, isn't it?


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Or she whips a piano wire loop over his head and pulls.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't follow from what
> ...



Your inability to be clear isn't evidence that you're smart.  Precisely the opposite is the case.

No, it could be pure stupidity, but we assume the leftwing minions who did the judging aren't stupid.  Otherwise, it has to be bias.


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Ok Mary time to clean the kitchen haha



snitchler, you low IQ troll


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok Mary time to clean the kitchen haha
> ...


Lol ok troll


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


And the tantrum continues....

Try to remember: you are the one that said something very stupid. Let's all laugh at it:

Bripat: "Since the winners are determined by judges using purely subjective criteria, it's obviously all fraud"


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

What's frickin' hilarious about this branch are all the old males whining about the females winning who couldn't STEM if their lives depended on it lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> What's frickin' hilarious about this branch are all the old males whining about the females winning who couldn't STEM if their life depended on it lol


Yep...so predictable ... They can't figure out if their lives suck because they are white or because they are male...


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

It’s STEAM now, really.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > people will always wonder if the judges were feminists and its all a fraud,,,
> ...




whats a VCR???


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > What's frickin' hilarious about this branch are all the old males whining about the females winning who couldn't STEM if their life depended on it lol
> ...



There's nothing wrong with being white and/or being male.

But there's certainly something wrong with being Grampa Simpson yelling at the cloud because things aren't like they were in the 1950s lol


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 9, 2020)

Toro said:


> There's nothing wrong with being white and/or being male.


Can you imagine the Stormfront invasion in this thread, if they had all been brown girls?


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> whats a VCR???



Dude lol

respect


----------



## Toro (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with being white and/or being male.
> ...



That Stormfront invasion of the twaf happened a long time ago.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> It’s STEAM now, really.



Steam!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



My girl has a S&W .357 and a CCW.   First shot is .38 Special ratshot.   If the rat falls down and doesn't threaten her further, he will avoid the next 5 rounds of .357 magnum MagSafe ammo.    She is a helluva shot too.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Pipsqueak round...someone dusted or even drunk might not NOTICE a 38 Special unless it hits his eyesocket.  Need something with lots more steam on it than that...a hot .357 Magnum or max-pressure 9mm on the LOW end of the spectrum here.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


Sounds like what I gave my ten year old nephew


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 9, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> 
> That’s what I see in the photo.


Not only will those girls not need to marry but they will be able to buy their own pool boy


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Being peppered by a ratshot round will make them at least pause.   The next 5 rounds of full power .357 will do the trick.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


In Boston we just stick a fucking stick of dynamite in your car


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



And kill innocent bystanders while you run away and don't have to face your enemy?

How brave.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Are there bystanders in front of your house?


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 9, 2020)

The problem is no one is going to believe that none of the boys deserved a prize, so this victory is tainted.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



There are neighbors, and people walking on the sidewalks.   It is a nice older neighborhood.

My dogs will let me know if someone messes with one of the cars during the night.   During the day the neighbors watch out for one another.

But it is still a cowards method of assassination.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> The problem is no one is going to believe that none of the boys deserved a prize, so this victory is tainted.



Tainted where?   The girls received the prize money, scholarships, and get to put the win on their resume'.     I doubt negative conversations on these forums matters much.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


You obviously know nothing about Boston mobsters your neighbors will not know anything about dynamite on your car


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



My neighbors watch the neighborhood.   Criminals have been caught by them.
And I doubt that you have connections with Boston mobsters except for them to laugh at you.
And there is the trick of finding out where I live.   Not sure how you'd do that.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m not that type a guy bro I would never do that...


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I never thought you would do it.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh course not lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I think you wouldn't do most of the things you talk about.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m a patriot I’m not a bad guy


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Thanks for warning us about your tantrums.

There's nothing  wrong about that statement other than it gets your nose out of joint.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No, not a bad guy.  Unless you are about to be a victim of a lynching, think women shouldn't be beaten, want your vote to count, or a few other things.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Twisting my words again


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



No twisting needed.

YOu have spoken out in favor of lynching.
You want to remove duly elected officials, thereby making people's votes not count (and talked about putting democrats in jail, despite them not breaking a law)
You have spoken out about beating women if they want equality and dress a certain way (and fuck with your "western values).

No, I have simply repeated your words back to you.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


More twisting to fit your narrative.. can’t win the argument so you make shit up


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh no, junior, that is your game.  Not mine.   Everything I said in the posts above is directly from what you have said.

Are you saying you didn't defend lynching?
Are you saying you haven't said you were going to remove duly elected democrats?
Are you denying that you said you live in Boston where women demand equality and dress like men.  And when they fuck with your western values you beat them? 
Are you saying you did not say you plan to put democrats in jail, even though they haven't broken any laws?

It will take a LOT of editing to say all of that.

You said it and now you want to run from it.    lol    Too bad.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


That is not what I said you have taking my words out of context


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Bullshit.   Which one of those is not what you said?    

Here, I will number them for you.

1) Are you saying you didn't defend lynching?
2) Are you saying you haven't said you were going to remove duly elected democrats?
3) Are you denying that you said you live in Boston where women demand equality and dress like men.  And when they fuck with your western values you beat them?
4) Are you saying you did not say you plan to put democrats in jail, even though they haven't broken any laws?

Which one did you not say?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Lynching? If what context, a rural town ? Rape and murder? If that’s the judgment of the people so be it .. don’t twist my words


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 9, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Liar.    You called for a lynching of a 14 year old boy in Boston.  Is Boston a rural town?

And what does the size of the town matter?   You advocated for and defended lynching.   You never said "in small towns only".


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Five girls whose parents who will never have to worry about paying for a wedding...
> ...




"Need"? How about if they want to?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 9, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> ....
> And I doubt that you have connections with Boston ......




He has no connections to Boston at all. He has very likely never even visited the city.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> ....
> In Boston we just stick a fucking stick of dynamite in your car




NO, we don't. You are just talking more shit, loser.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Not only will those girls not need to marry but they will be able to buy their own pool boy



I feel sorry for thst pool boy. I make it a habit to never work for a woman.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

Men with higher logic does think better than women 


*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women*
*Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Correct !!!!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




PLAYER men do not lose women they know the laws to make attraction and interest 

High logic people has that ability


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Men with higher logic does think better than women
> 
> 
> *UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women
> ...


So what? Your IQ is way below average, you fucking retard. Judging from your posts, you are probably even stupider than Maxine Waters. You are dumber than the average groid.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Men with higher logic does think better than women
> ...




Wrong Dead Wrong 


*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women*
*Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Men with higher logic does think better than women


You're an idiot, fagboi.



Most negro women are much smarter than you.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Men with higher logic does think better than women
> ...




Who has won all the wars?? 

Might makes right is the ultimate LAW of life


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

bodecea said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Brains  cannot be made or increased or changed
> ...



*UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women*
*Saturday, August 27, 2005*

In a study accepted for publication by the _British Journal of Psychology_, Dr. Paul Irwing (Manchester Business School, Senior Lecturer in Organizational Psychology) and Prof. Richard Lynn (University of Ulster, Professor Emeritus) conclude that men are on average five points ahead on IQ tests. The study also found that men outnumbered women in increasing numbers as intelligence levels rise. There were twice as many with IQ scores of 125, a level typical for people with first-class degrees. When scores rose to 155, a level associated with genius, there were 5.5 men for every woman.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > The data is everywhere
> ...



My scores were 627 in math and 738 in English. What were yours? Hilary Clinton, Elizabeth Warren, Michelle Obama, the Late Admiral Grace Hopper,  and millions of other women could run rings around you. Remember that you male supremacists have the likes of trump, pence, collins, gaetz, graham, jeffress, etc., who have the collective IQ of a turnip. Enough with the bizarre misogynistic theories.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...


You fagboi retards have never won a war and you have no might to speak of fagboi low IQ MGTOW incel idiot.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Not only will those girls not need to marry but they will be able to buy their own pool boy
> ...



Fringe benefits.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Men with higher logic does think better than women
> 
> 
> *UK study claims men have higher average I.Q. than women
> ...



IQ of 125 or higher?    That is 5% of the population.   So take the vote away from 95% of the population??

Besides, you keep ignoring that taking the vote away from women requires a constitutional amendment.

The president can't just order it done.


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Men with higher logic does think better than women
> ...


Read his posts. His IQ is nowhere close to 125. I'd estimate that it is in the 70-80 range. To put this in perspective, that means he is the same level of stupid as IM2 or jillian.

That's pretty fuckin' stupid.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


You obviously never heard of Buddy McLean


----------



## TheParser (Jan 10, 2020)

Hearty congratulations to those young ladies.

They did not just sit around moaning about the injustice and discrimination that they faced.

Instead, they worked hard, behaved themselves, and achieved something constructive  and positive.

Excellent role models, indeed!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Gangster that was shot dead?   Aquitted of a murder charge but still went to prison on a weapons possession charge.  Your hero?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Haha no hero of mine just saying I hear he made things go boom a few times haha


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Yeah, I read about him hearing his dogs barking at night and going out to chase a couple of guys away from his vehicle.  Then he found plastic explosives on the car.  Sounds exactly like what I said I would do, when we talked about the dynamite yesterday.   You seemed to think Boston gangsters would get caught that way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Good old buddy McLean he was a good man


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Not quite.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

Muhammed said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...




People with high logic can predict 

Can predict success or failure 

The low GDP scores of nations are because of the unwise voting and that always results in destruction


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Men with higher logic does think better than women
> ...




No 

You keep ignoring the universal law of might makes right ... also ignoring history that always having the wise rising and stopping the unwise from voting 

This is what China has learned and the wise founders had set up to make this the best nation 

People will also be stopped from debating if their logic is too low

Wasting time is what happens when the unwise debates .. that lowers the nations productivity and everyone suffers


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Men with higher logic does think better than women
> ...



Trump has the men on his side so yes he has the power to save this nation by using the law of might makes right !!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

TheParser said:


> Hearty congratulations to those young ladies.
> 
> They did not just sit around moaning about the injustice and discrimination that they faced.
> 
> ...


What "injustice?"  Males are the ones who are discriminated against in school.  This science contest is just one more example of that.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> ...Besides, you keep ignoring that taking the vote away from women requires a constitutional amendment.
> 
> The president can't just order it done.



Actually it will simply be left out of the new American Constitution when we rewrite the document after the Conservative Revolution.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



Your idea that "might makes right" worked in the distant past.    Not anymore.

If the president tried to take away people's right to vote, the mighty would band together and defend those who are not able to fight.    We, in the US, defend the US Constitution.   And that means you have to get a constitutional amendment to remove women's right to vote or to create some sort test for voting.

It will never happen.   You can keep pleading with the examples you have, but it will never happen.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



Trump has the men on his side to a point.   Destroying the US Constitution is where they will draw the line.

You talk about having an IQ of 125 to vote?   Do you think 95% of the population will sit idly by while their right to vote is taken away without a constitutional amendment?

Many of the men swore an oath to defend the US Constitution from all enemies, foreign and domestic.   That oath had no expiration date.  I will fight to preserve the US Constitution, and so will many other men.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ...Besides, you keep ignoring that taking the vote away from women requires a constitutional amendment.
> ...



And you think even a simple majority will vote in favor of not having a right to vote?    Good luck with that.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



No I don't think people will agree to what is good and right.

I think it is wrong to allow people who do not contribute, or who directly benefit from the government to have a vote on things that will destroy the entire country.

We saw this is Greece.   Greece was not a fluke.   People had been warning that the entitlements and government programs of Greece was absolutely unsustainable.   But because so many people benefited from pillaging the nation, every time the people who knew what was going on, tried reform the system to avoid eventual destruction of the country.... the public voted heavily against it.

Well, all the number crunchers were dead on right, and the entire public living off the government, found out they were wrong.

Same is true of Venezuela.   Everyone predicted everything that happened in Venezuela, including people in Venezuela.   But the people with the least invested in the country, voted to destroy those who had the most invested in the country.

Right now in the US, we know for a fact that Medicare and Social Security will clearly eventually destroy the country.

It's not really up for debate except by those who ignore basic math, just like the people in Greece ignored math, and the people in Venezuela ignored math.

The same group of people who destroyed those countries, is now in the process of destroying our country.

There is a huge danger in giving people who have nothing to lose, or people who live off the largess of the government, access to how the entire country is run.

The irony of this, is that in any other context, everyone, including yourself and every left-winger in the country, would instinctively understand this concept.

For example, if the CEO, or the entire executive board of Boeing, was on the committee that approved government contracts.... we would all understand that there is a huge conflict of interest, between the interest of the entire country, and the interest of the person collecting government money.

But what is the difference between that situation, and someone voting on whoever will continue to give them money at home?     Nothing.  It's the same conflict of interest between what is best for the entire country, and the interest of the individual living off the government.

So back to the main point... I would agree with you that the public will never vote to limit who can vote.   I agree.

But I would still say that it is obvious that they should.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



The biggest problem with Social Security is that the federal gov't "borrowed" money from it, with no intention of every paying it back.


----------



## Toro (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That's not correct.

The government doesn't "borrow" from the fund as you would understand it.  Instead, SS is structured like a fund that invests in government bonds, except rather than issue bonds, the government credits and debits the trusts based on actuarial liability estimates and cashflow


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



That's how socialism works.   That's how Social Security worked since it was created.   The very first day it was in operation, in 1937... the money collected from the social security income tax, went to the Federal Government income revenues like any other tax.   And it was spent.

There was never a time....  never any time in all US history, where the money went anywhere else except the Federal Government, and was spent.   That's how the system works.

Social Security is simply a name we give to an income tax, and a welfare benefit.    In fact, the government itself argued this in the US supreme court.   Because there is no provision in the Constitution for the Federal Government running a retirement plan, or a insurance plan.... so it was deemed unconstitutional.

The government argued in court, that it was not running an insurance or a retirement program, and that Social Security was nothing more than an income tax (largely on the poor), and a welfare benefit.    And they made that case, based on the fact that taxes from the "social security tax" are collected by the same IRS, and processed the same as any other income tax.... which it is....  And social security benefits are paid out of government money, like any other benefit.

The Federal Government didn't 'borrow' anything.   Social Security is a tax, like any other tax.  And Social Security benefits, are a welfare benefit, no different than any other benefit.

You can go look up the Supreme court case if you doubt it.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

Toro said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Even that, isn't even true.

The Social Security "trust fund" does not invest in government bonds.   Meaning, it does not take surplus money, and buy bonds with it.   Namely because it never has the surplus money at any point in time.  The money is collected by the IRS, and is spent by the government, like any other money.

So the SS Fund never sends over purchases requests for bonds to the Treasury.   It never happens.

Instead they simply have created fake bonds.  Bonds that are not even real.  You can't sell them.  They have no value.  They are just words on paper, that says the government owes a bunch of money.

When Obama and the Republicans were fighting over the debt ceiling....  Obama said that if we didn't increase borrowing, that Social Security checks would be cut.

Why didn't the Social Security Trustees just say "Well, we're going to sell off a bunch of the bonds we have, and keep paying benefits"? 

And the reason they didn't say that, is because none of their fake bonds, can be sold.  They have no market value.

There is no trust fund.  Never was.  Never will be.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



If someone is on PCP, they will not NOTICE rat shot.  Five .357 Magnum rounds are marginal for someone on Angel Dust.  Need more steam.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


You are a blithering idiot.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Oh my so
Angry lol


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Shoot them 5 times with .357 full power loads and then run 50 feet.  They will bleed out trying to go that far.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



"What is very obvious? Alex"


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Angry?  Boy, I am POINTING AND LAUGHING AT YOU.  You're the crazy fuck running around with a pair of Depends on your head, squeaking, "THE WORLD IS ENDING!"  You are the 8lb Chihuahua yapping at everyone walking by.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...


You must be projecting more ways then one


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



So can my girlfriend.

With my rifle I can decide which side of your face to remove from 400 yards.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You mean like the home invader who got hit with six .38 Specials, ran out of the house, and *drove himself to the ER*?  Yes, he survived.

In home, 00 buck from a 12-bore.  Carrying, a larger caliber...think .44 Magnum, .480 Ruger, .50AE.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I could hit your skull from 100 yard with a 9.9



The safest thing in the county would be whatever you are shooting at.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Tell you what, find a local range that has 100 yard shooting ranges, and we will get together and see who can hit what the fastest.

I'll use a single action .44 magnum.    You use your 9.9.   (Is a 9.9 a Tokarev?)


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I’m a white American man I could do that with my eyes closed


----------



## Anathema (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> And you think even a simple majority will vote in favor of not having a right to vote?    Good luck with that.



Where did I ever suggest that there was any voting involved in this situation?


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 10, 2020)

Perhaps if our nation can split into a few nations we can end this discord. Each takes a third of the military and share any other government investments until mutual decisions of who gets what are made. I believe even parts of Canada will join a new made nation or two from the old United States.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


why encouraging?? 
so what??!!!???


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



I doubt you can find a case of 5 shots of MagSafe ammo in the center of body mass, and him driving himself to the ER.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I kinda doubt that.  Being a white American male doesn't make you a good shot.   Shooting often makes you a good shot.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So, you didn't answer me.  What is a 9.9?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> ...



I think we should encourage every child to study STEM (or STEAM).


----------



## harmonica (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


sure--so why single out girls?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Projecting?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Hearty congratulations to those young ladies.
> ...




The victim card played again.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Projecting what?   Calling bullshit on your claim that being a white American man makes you a good shot?   No, not projection.  I just know bullshit.

And as for the shooting often making you a good shot, it is both my experience and the experience of numerous gun experts.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


I’ll take you to meth mile and you can tell all the men he’s lying you sick bastard


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


Males are discriminated against in this country.  Nothing could be more obvious than that, you PC turd.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Girls have not performed as well in STEM courses in the past.   And farther back, they were actively discouraged from it.

5 young people did very well.   That deserves some praise.  That they happened to be girls just shows what encouragement will do.    And at least they won't be majoring in "Women's Studies".


----------



## harmonica (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


when do we stop singling out girls/blacks/trannys/gays??
first girl/black/tranny/gay to:
tie their shoe
graduate college
become mayor
become governor 
astronaut
oscar winner 
play golf 
etc etc etc 
it's ridiculous 

girls have done well in education for a long time


----------



## harmonica (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...


not victim--injustice


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Girls don't perform well in STEM because they aren't good at math.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 10, 2020)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


And we are purchasing a lot of high tech foreign products now. Seems to be a correlation.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I know dozens of women who are undoubtedly far, far superior to you in math.


----------



## initforme (Jan 10, 2020)

I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I doubt is, moron.  I have a degree in Mechanical Engineering.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

initforme said:


> I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?


No one benefited.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 10, 2020)

initforme said:


> I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?



Of course.... it's great for you.  How about the rest of us who lose 15% income, and are kept in poverty?

You don't give a crap about that, as long as you benefit.   "greatest things", is what people say about stuff they benefit from at the expense of others.


----------



## initforme (Jan 10, 2020)

If you are in poverty it's your own fault...that's what I read in the vast majority of posts about poverty.  Absolutely social security is near the top of the greatest things america has done.   I plan on collecting for awhile...and my wife gets hers too....thank you america for stepping up and helping your citizens improve their lives.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Undoubtedly superior to you.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition



That's cool thanks for sharing it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

initforme said:


> If you are in poverty it's your own fault...that's what I read in the vast majority of posts about poverty.  Absolutely social security is near the top of the greatest things america has done.   I plan on collecting for awhile...and my wife gets hers too....thank you america for stepping up and helping your citizens improve their lives.


Social Security is the world's greatest Ponzi scheme.  It's "great" only if you believe swindling people is a good thing.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


There's very much doubt about it, dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Not even a little. You have gone out of your way to prove how stupid you are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

initforme said:


> I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?



It has done a lot of good.

If it is going to go away, I just want my money back.   It was taken, above and beyond my taxes, with the promise I could draw on it after a certain age.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?
> ...



The people who used it for their retirement benefited from it.

The people drawing SSI are not getting some gov't benefit where they leech off the tax payers.   It is our money.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 10, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > initforme said:
> ...


No, they actually didn't benefit.  They could have earned a much bigger return by investing that money.  

It isn't your money.  The government spent that decades ago.  The money you receive is looted from today's earners.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 10, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Yes, they did benefit.   They could have benefited more if it had been invested.   But to say that those receiving SSI did not benefit is just wrong.

The money was taken from me.   And it was part of a bargain/promise that I would receive benefits.   The gov't can come up with it out of senatorial benefits packages.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I never made any such "bargain," and neither did you.  You weren't given a choice.

People who defend SS always lie.  There's no other way to defend this scam.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 11, 2020)

Be patient. It will be avoided. 7:30 if you have aa date at a drive in window


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


And the forced quotas have us falling behind. More and more people are worrying about their own now and not about others across the nation.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


bripat is correct --you are wrong  --plain and simple
2016 SAT test results confirm pattern that’s persisted for 50 years — high school boys are better at math than girls | American Enterprise Institute - AEI











https://www.researchgate.net/figure...score-higher-than-girls-on-the_fig1_229162118


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


....my daughter is super smart..tested in the top ONE percent country wide on grade school testing..straight A student in *Honors *classes at a private school -some ot these classes she is in a grade above hers  --her worst subject is : math


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2020)

Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.

Yes, in the past boys almost always tested higher than girls at math.    Now they are seeing that people learn in different ways, and have worked to teach different people using different methods.  This is the result of that.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2020)

initforme said:


> I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?


Parasite.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> > I've been collecting social security for 23 years now...talk about one of the greatest things this nation has ever done....how many millions have benefitted?
> ...



Sorry, it's gone.  Just like Bernie Madoff, your money was paid out as soon as it was taken.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Nope.  The money is gone.  Sorry.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> 
> Yes, in the past boys almost always tested higher than girls at math.    Now they are seeing that people learn in different ways, and have worked to teach different people using different methods.  This is the result of that.


However Asia is building the manufacturing plants and employing tens of millions and millions more with cutting edge technologies. Manufacturing employment enriches nations more then any other type. Their engineers and scientists are incredible. They have embraced capitalism and are running away with being the leaders of what we are arguing about here.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Read what he actually said, dumbass.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> 
> Yes, in the past boys almost always tested higher than girls at math.    Now they are seeing that people learn in different ways, and have worked to teach different people using different methods.  This is the result of that.


some people are not as ''smart'' as others--plain and simple
..it's no so much as a ''natural'' thing as it is brainpower/parents/
..also, parental upbringing is a critical part of education


Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I did --you are incorrect--as usual


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> ...



I guess you are one of those “not as smart” people.


----------



## harmonica (Jan 11, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


you are STILL incorrect


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...




You still suck at reading.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> 
> Yes, in the past boys almost always tested higher than girls at math.    Now they are seeing that people learn in different ways, and have worked to teach different people using different methods.  This is the result of that.


Boys are naturally better at math than girls.  It's in their genes.

I always found math to be easy and even fun.  When I was growing up, I watched other kids struggle at it, even my best friend, who lived next door.  I could never understand why they didn't grasp the simplest concepts.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 11, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> ...



Which gene? Show the proof.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > Hearty congratulations to those young ladies.
> ...




Exactly 

Now will men stop fighting for this nation 

Will men stop producing for the nation ?

This coming from getting out voted by fooled women ?

Then will the nation destruct ?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

bripat9643 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the problem is our acceptance that math is a natural things for some.   You hear someone say "I'm not any good at math" and no one bats an eye.   If they say "I'm not any good at history" or "I'm not any good at biology" people tell them to study harder.
> ...




Exactly.  

That is the logic difference 

And that ability figures out good from bad.   True or False ... value or no value 

Also are the predictors of success or failure and are the inventors and white males have won all the wars because it’s in the genes of white males


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




No the biggest problem with social security is liberalism where we have stopped being fruitful and multiplying 

We have now a giant imbalance of young to old

With a lot more young a lot more money coMing into social security 

Liberalism destroys nations !!


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

Anathema said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ...Besides, you keep ignoring that taking the vote away from women requires a constitutional amendment.
> ...




Yes for sure this is coming 

Because the men agrees


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...




A logic ability test for voters is the only way to save the nation 

Since trump has the men on his side. He now has that power to save the nation by declaring s broken govt and setting up logic tests for voting


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 11, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Nope, he doesn't have the authority or power.   And the men may be with him so far, but when he violated the US Constitution like that, they will abandon him.

Besides, do you think Trump has an IQ of 125?   lol


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Nope, he doesn't have the authority or power.   And the men may be with him so far, but when he violated the US Constitution like that, they will abandon him.



LOL. Most Men realize that we've been living in a post-Constitutional society since Liberal POtuS  Abraham Lincoln violated it in early April, 1861. It was further dismantled by FDR in the early decades of the 20th Century and mostly ignored sincecthen. Especially by a liberals and Progressives in both major parties.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 11, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




Wrong the men will
Follow trump like they did Andrew Jackson 

When the men agreed or disagrees they then makes that happen because they have the real power

The founded changed constitution is illegal

They said no to the unwise voting ... Loud and Clear


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Again it’s the men that AGREES with trump 
AGREES that the harm to the nation is liberalism and stoopid voters 

They then agree that they must stop the CURRENT system to save the nation 

So it’s clear what they will
Do

They will fight with trump to stop liberalism and the unwise voters


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



No.   

Yes, the men want to improve things.   But when you tell them they have to stand idly by while people's constitutional rights are denied and refused, but there is no constitutional amendment, they will refuse to fight.    In fact, they will fight against anyone who tries it.

It amounts to treason.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 12, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Wrong you know not what you say

Treason is when the voting changed

Changed from only the wise to a system that brings record low logic abilities voting with each election cycle

Trump now must stop you criminals that changed the founders system



That is Treason !!!

The higher logic men knows this and is why they support him 


So the men are making s judgement that it is YOU guilty of treason 

Foolish stooopid people 

Again the higher logic men are the true judges and final say on who is guilty of treason 

It is you democrats about to get hammered by the real power and the real judges


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 12, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



Only if you redefine the word "treason".

Tell you what, I have $500 that says your unconstitutional plan for removing women's ability to vote will not happen in the next 10 years.

How about it?   Want to bet?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 12, 2020)

Why do you stoopid liberals think trump got the men the white men the military and the law enforcement on his side 

His plan is to stop the nation from falling by stopping the unwise voters 
He has the power and the plan 

Will he do it in 6 months before the next election ??

Will he do it if the unwise votes him to stop... if they do that in nov will he In dec declare martial law and stop this crooked system

If he gets elected will he wait to do it on his 2nd term ??

It is crystal clear that this is his plan and he now has the power to do this and save the nation but he may wait to do it in his 2nd term 

If he gets voted out by the unwise he could do it immediately especially if the men voted for him and he loses only because of the unwise women voters 

Who can predict 


Let’s hear it ???

Remember our voters logic ability level is at a record low and will keep going down until certain destruction


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 12, 2020)

Another reason why trump will stop the unwise voters is that if he don’t his whole family is at risk of being killed once he is out of office 

So if trump gets the majority of the men’s vote but loses the election because of the majority of the unwise women’s vote. He then has the power to save his family and the nation 

And that will be declaring the govt totally broken with insane crookedness and then to lock up the liberal leaders and make a logjc test for voting 

The men are just waiting for his signal on this


----------



## Anathema (Jan 12, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Wrong you know not what you say
> 
> Treason is when the voting changed
> 
> Changed from only the wise to a system that brings record low logic abilities voting with each election cycle



Honestly I’m not sure either of you understand what the intent of the original requirements for voting were... 

Those requirements were:  White, Land-owner, and Male. The purpose behind those requirement were two-fold:

1. White males were the only significantly educated and informed portion of the population. They were the ones who were literate, well read, and who publicly debated the topics of the day. 

2. Property owners were the people significantly invested in how the Government worked and the limits/controls that should or should not exist on thst Government. They were the ones who paid taxes and had to deal with the regulations from Government. 

Over time we whittled away at those requirements u see the guise of Freedom and Equality. Now the Educated, Informed and Invested voter rarely exists, and we are far worse off for it.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 12, 2020)

Anathema said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong you know not what you say
> ...



Wake up

That test was not a property test but a logic ability test to find the most wise voters

Women could own property but could not vote or be on juries because of seen to be less logical and more emotional which would cause them to elect crooks

White males were seen to be wise but some unwise

So they set up a test to stop the unwise white males from voting

The ability to gain and hold property

Property to grow ones food was seen as the most valuable thing

And had only property owners to vote

And not the wealthy. 2 thousand acree owner voter was equal to the 1 acree owner

So it is crystal clear that the founders knew that the nation must have only the most wise to vote

The change since then has been from criminals and morons


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Clearly that is part of the problem.... but the reality is, even if we were still popping out more kids, it wouldn't solve Social Security.   Pension systems across the world are having problems, and that includes nations with higher rates of birth.

Socialism itself does not work.  Ponzi schemes do not work.   Taking from group B, to pay group A, in hopes that when it's time to pay group B, you can take from group C.... never works.   It never does.  Ponzi schemes flat out, do not work.  Never have, and never will.


----------



## Andylusion (Jan 13, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



How did we as a society, get to the point, where we need research to empirically prove what is obvious?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Oh yes the public will indeed limit who gets to vote 


Suffering and Pain will indeed MAKE a nation change 

This is coming quickly 

Liberalism destroys nations with pain and misery 

And pain will force nations to make a logic test for voting 

The world is already part there 

The GDP Scores of liberal nations are low and will keep falling to
Make the wise flee
And when the wise flees the nations pains will get much more severe


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 13, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



If the public can muster enough votes for a constitutional amendment, they can remove women's right to vote.

If they can't muster enough votes, they can not remove women's right to vote.    It is that simple.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


It happened because the left is always trying to fundamentally change our society using lies.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...




Wrong dead wrong 

Did Andrew Jackson get the OK for the Indian removal from
Congress or the courts ?? 

No he did not 

So how did Jackson do that ??

Because he had the real power on his side 

The Men 

Exactly same as trump

Learn history and learn universal laws


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

Andylusion said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Logic is crucial because of flawed thinking like that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...



You have no idea what logic is, head case.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...




What should be coming quickly is a change in the dosage of your medication.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 13, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> This is the first time it has happened.  The competition started in 2010.
> 
> Seeing girls gaining ground in STEM subjects is encouraging.
> 
> For The First Time In History, Girls Win All The Top 5 Prizes Of The National STEM Competition


I honestly was not prepared for the first two comments, I was just thinking how absolutely wonderful this is for girls everywhere!


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 13, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...




Yes he did, you idiot.


----------

